

Lockheed Martin Proposes Manned Mission to the Dark Side of the Moon - cwan
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2010-11/lockheed-martin-proposes-manned-orion-mission-dark-side-moon

======
iwr
There is no Dark Side of the Moon. The _far_ side receives as much sunlight as
the other hemisphere.

~~~
hugh3
If we're going to be pedantic about it... surely the far side of the moon
recieves slightly more sunlight than the near side, because the near side
occasionally has its sunlight blocked by the Earth (in what we could call an
eclipse of the Moon and moonmen would call an eclipse of the Sun) whereas the
far side never does?

